# Calling 40k playersaeound oakville mississauga and the GTA.



## AntYar72 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey guys!
Soni just started collecting 40k necrons late last year and haven't been able to play a game because of covid and local shops not hosting events. 
If anyone is around the area and would like to play hit me up. I'm eager to play !


----------

